# Stay Permit in Italy



## ennzee (May 13, 2010)

A friend of mine is currently in Italy on long visa and have missed the deadline to obtain the permesso di sorgiono (permit of stay) which is needed if the stay exceeds 90 days. the friend is now returning back.

Could someone please advice me the about the problem my friend could face at the time of returning?

regards


----------



## averona (Jun 2, 2010)

The same thing happened to me. NOTHING to worry about. If you get in trouble while in Italy, they may send you home. Otherwise, lay low, behave, and no problems, even coming home through customs etc..No questions asked.







ennzee said:


> A friend of mine is currently in Italy on long visa and have missed the deadline to obtain the permesso di sorgiono (permit of stay) which is needed if the stay exceeds 90 days. the friend is now returning back.
> 
> Could someone please advice me the about the problem my friend could face at the time of returning?
> 
> regards


----------

